# Great, cheap 29er wheelset for a Clyde



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Craft Race DH wheelset

https://www.randombikeparts.com/pro..._Vw-wCRpl0F5AY7UFNmUlD7IQmLpfa5AOcaAo918P8HAQ

I've been riding these about 3x a week for the last 3 months and they've held up to my 250lbs of riding weight superbly! 
They claim to be hand built and stressed 3x before shipping and I tend to believe them. I see evidence of spoke prep, they were completely true and evenly tensioned out the box, and I have yet to knock them out of true. Usually, you need to get new wheels tightened up or trued after the first few rides. But these are still spinning completely true and silent, even the rear wheel on a hardtail. And I'm only running a 2.1" Racing Ralf on the rear.

They are 32mm wide (inner is about 27mm) so they give a nice tire profile and contact patch. They are not tubless ready, but you can tape them up and run them tubless. I run them at about 22 or 25psi depending on the trail. I ride a lot of rocky and rooty technical sections and air pressure is crital. I have banged them pretty hard a couple of times and thought they weee definitely flat spotted or bent. But they were always true when I checked them.

The hubs are made by Novatec and replacement parts are easy to source. They use sealed cartridge bearings (2 front 4 rear) with aluminum body and freehub with standard 6 bolt rotor mounts. They are super easy to take apart and service. You can remove the whole axle intact with the cassette still attached. They also come with an assortment of attach for thruaxle front and rear, or 9mm, , 15mm, and 20mm for front. Very versatile.

I tried these on a whim since they were so cheap, while I try to build up my first set of light weight mountain wheels. The downside is they are heavy at a whopping 2660grams for the set. But for a 6'2", 250lb guy with strong legs, the weight penalty is not that big a deal. I destroyed my rear Stans Rapid rim within the 1st 3 rides. The shop wanted to charge me $230 to build one wheel with a Sun MTX rim with a Deore hub(more loose bearings). For less than that, I got a whole set of wheels that are way better than that one wheel would have been.

Just thought I'd share my experience with these wheels here since I can't find a review anywhere on the web about them. The only downside is they are heavy! But if you're a Clyde on a budget and you just want to upgrade the crappy wheels that failed on your sub $1000-$2000 bike, these are definitely worth considering. Im always looking for alternatives to the big names and deals and this is the 2nd set of off brand wheels I've had good sucess with. The 1st set was Performace Bikes house brand, Forte Xenduro wheels which were a lightweight set of 26" all mountain wheels. The also had Novatec hubs and they have lasted for 7 years(still in use). They're definitely not race wheels, but they are strong and have a quality build.

Sorry about the images. I cannot grthem tonpost correctly nor can I get the correct images to post.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Here Ya Go...*


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

My biggest issue is replacement parts when needed. The cartridge bearings should be easy, but how about replacement freehubs and pawls? if those are not available, it's a onetime use hub.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Being able to maintain the freehub should be in consideration. What model Novatec's are these?


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

watts888 said:


> My biggest issue is replacement parts when needed. The cartridge bearings should be easy, but how about replacement freehubs and pawls? if those are not available, it's a onetime use hub.


I've had good success with this guy. You can email him and check the guides on the site to identify the right parts. I ordered a steel freehub for my old set and he matched it up perfectly.

Wheel Parts


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Being able to maintain the freehub should be in consideration. What model Novatec's are these?


Not 100% sure but it looks like the D712SB; 32hole hub with B2-Type. I emailed them pics and they said this is the B2-Type freehub and they are 4 pawl. They're like $39 and $49 for the ABG version. This freehub works for a variety of Novatec hubs. I'm going to buy one to have an extra and see how it works. I'm pretty confident they will have the right parts. 
Wheel Parts-FREEHUBS 11SPD


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Okay, I did some research on these hubs and I wanted to just add to the thread for others that may be interested in the wheels. I have not had any issues what so ever with the wheels. They've been practically indestructible as they should be for their weight. And the hubs are absolutely fine. As for replacement parts I've found the following:

I did some measurements and comparisons and they appear to be identical to the Novatec D881SB/D882SB hubs. The shape of the front D881 is unique to the line, a bit bigger than the D711 I though it was earlier. Also the spoke circles, FTF, LCF, RCF measurments match up as well. This hub was a custom configuration for the Croft brand; the official D882SB hub comes with aluminum axle and freehub with ABG insert but it also has options for steel freehub and axle (which is what this wheelset comes with). Also, its the only hub that comes with 4 pawls for both the aluminum ABG and the steel freehub option(again, this wheelset has a steel axle and freehub with 4 pawls). You could lighten this wheel up significantly if you went with the aluminum axle and freehub but I'm not that concerned with the weight at the center of the wheel. 

A B2-Type replacement freehub can be purchased if the need came to replace it, but with steel, I doubt it. Also, pawls and press Type2 rachets can be found at Bdop as well. 

So basically, any of the parts for the D882SB can be used in these hubs. 

I'm thinking about buying a set of D882SB hubs to build up a set of WTB asym wheels for a 2nd set of lighter XC wheels for my 1st race. I'll post back to compare pics if and when I do.


----------



## mrmaup (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey, Thanks for this report. I'm considering these wheels for my old Ti 29er that I like so much. Are they still holding up well? Would you recommend any alternative set? Still has to have the QR 100 / 135 hubbs.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Novatec hubs don't have a stellar reputation exactly. The DT Swiss Spline series are in that price point and are damn stout at a respectable weight.

*Doh, this thread is a bit dated

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------

